# Deployment auf Linux



## Guest (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. 


Es liegt folgende Verzeichnisstruktur vor:

\lib
application.jar

Im *lib* Verzeichnis sind alle notwendigen JARs enthalten. *application.jar[/] möchte ich nun mit 



		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


java -cp [alle jars des verzeichnis lib] -jar application.jar [mainClass]


aufrufen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Klassenpfad nicht gesetzt bekomme. 
Die Idee war über 



		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


find `echo $TEST_APP_PATH/lib` | sed

 den String zusammenzusetzten. Leider schaffe ich es nicht die Zeilen mit einem ; zu verbinden. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dies ereichen kann.

Vielen Dank

Gruß*


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2008)

-cp funktioniert bei jars nicht. Der Classpath wird aus dem Manifest der jar ermittelt.


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2008)

Ist den die option -cp das gleiche wie -classpath? Soweit ich weiss nämlich nicht...


----------



## foobar (21. Mai 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist den die option -cp das gleiche wie -classpath? Soweit ich weiss nämlich nicht...


Yep

RTFM


> -cp <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
> -classpath <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
> A : separated list of directories, JAR archives,
> and ZIP archives to search for class files.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2008)

Dachte ich es mir doch. Uuups, der Gast war im Übrigen ich...


----------

